# Logitech Harmony One or 1000?



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I am considering one of the two Logitech Harmony remotes (Harmony One or the 1000) and was wondering what some of you recommend? Based on my research (limited), the Harmony One is a fine remote that performs very well - thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Harmony 880 and I love it. And I've heard good things about the One.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Well I bit the bullet and purchased a Logitech Harmony One remote yesterday. It has a great feel and weight to it and the touchscreen is nice and responsive. I programmed it to pretty much control all the components in my HT system (including the Marantz AV unit) and it works perfectly!


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was faced with the same decision and also went with the Harmony One. I currently own a 670. There were a few reasons for this:

Price; the 1000 looks wonderful, but it ain't cheap.
WAF; the 1000 looks cool, but it would be more daunting to my wife I believe, whereas the H1 is "familiar/traditional".
"Sturdiness"; this is not based on any real research, but the 1000 looks easier to drop and easier to break, whereas the One is a pretty traditional remote (that I can likely slip into my cup holder when I am not using it).

So I ordered it. Haven't got it yet, but should be picking it up today.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

The 1100 model actually fixes all the mistakes/bugs reported in the 1000 model. The Harmony One has many good reports but doesnt have RF capabilities.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Bah! I just got my Harmony Remote and the base will not charge the remote. I plug the cord into the base, plug it into the wall and there's supposed to be a glowy white lite on the base to indicate it has power. Mine has no light 

I've tried multiple outlets so that's not the issue. I have tried reseating the power connector and cannot make the LED come on.

Not happy


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Trying taking the battery out and putting it back in; just to ensure it is making full contact.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply/suggestion. I tried that and it made no difference. I am pretty certain the issue is with the base. The remote itself turns on (from the partial charge in the battery), but when I put it on the base - nothing.

Can someone who owns the One confirm, does the light on the base glow ALL the time, or only when the remote is docked?


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I RMAed the One and got a cross-shipped new replacement. It all works good now. The light does indeed glow whether or not the remote is docked (but you can switch it off with a switch under the base).

The remote itself is very nice, feel better than my old 670. I haven't had a huge chance to play with it though because my HT is not yet set up...


----------

